# Verzeichnis Liste auslesen?



## Dirk Wellning (10. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
ist es mit J2ME möglich mir den Inhalt eines Verzechnisses auflisten zu lassen?

Ich möchte gern eine Liste sehen, in der alle Dateien aufgeführt werden, die sich in einem speziellem Ordner befinden.

Normal würde ich new File(location).list() machen..aber unter der J2ME gibt es ja File nicht(zumindest nicht java.io.File).

Kann mir wer einen Tip geben, was mir da helfen könnte?

Vielen dank
Dirk


----------



## dusti (10. Jul 2007)

Das ganze heisst nur anders: javax.microedition..io.file  


```
Enumeration enumeration = FilesystemRegistry.listRoots();

while(enumeration.hasMoreElements()){

//hier für jedes Elemt etwas machen :)
}
```

MfG dusti


----------



## Dirk Wellning (11. Jul 2007)

Ich danke dir vielmals dusti


----------

